# Water hammer started suddenly?



## Dougan (Sep 17, 2012)

I moved into this house about 2 years ago with no water hammer issues at all. I have a submersible well pump with a well trol pressure tank and a whole house water filter. All sweated copper pipe. 

The water filter failed (started leaking out of the seal) last weekend. Luckily I caught it early, and I just basically removed and bypassed it. I'm not an expert at pipe sweating so there was some trial and error but it was what you'd expect-- shut water off, close valve to pressure tank, drain as best I could, sweat it, turn water pressure back on, inspect, repeat. 

Anyway, took me longer than it should have but I got it done. But now I have water hammer. Pretty bad, especially with the washing machine. I tried those little AA size arrestors you can just thread on the washing machine outlet, but that didn't help. So I'm kind of at a loss on what to do next-- 2 story house so most of the piping is hidden behind walls.

I just don't understand why it started. What can cause water hammer to start out of nowhere like this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Dougan said:


> I moved into this house about 2 years ago with no water hammer issues at all. I have a submersible well pump with a *well trol *pressure tank and a whole house water filter. *All sweated* copper pipe.


*You should never ever sweat a troll*. It's like in the lord of the rings where they are in the dwarf mines

[The silence is broken by Pippin. Curious, he reaches out and lightly twists the arrow in the corpse.]

"The skull slips off, falling into the well with a resounding crash." 

Gandalf : "Fool of a Took! Throw yourself in next time and rid us of your stupidity!"

*Once again never sweat a troll because they'll hear the noise and come charging to your doom!*


----------



## Dougan (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm not sure I understand, but I didn't add the pressure tank. The tank itself is not sweated in, but the majority of my plumbing uses sweat joint copper pipes-- that's what I meant.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

He’s just messing with you. It’s pretty simple. You changed the engineering of your system by bypassing the filter. By now your tank and pressure switch are probably shot. So you have to do one of two things. What I would do is replace everything from where the filter was to and including the tank with what was there. Tank is most likely waterlogged. Or re-engineer the system without the filter. What’s a quality whole house filter cost, couple hundred bucks? Worth it imho.

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Why Post An Intro?
Quote:
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

He won't do any intro, he was asked before and never did. http://www.plumbingzone.com/showthread.php?t=20994


----------



## PlumbingZone (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.


Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

